# DVD-Audio Fade-Away



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

The sound fades away quickly when I play a DVD-Audio and I was wondering if someone may know what the problem is and how to fix it. Here's my setup...

Panasonic F85 DVD player 5.1 outputs connected to the Multi-Channel inpus of my Yamaha RX-V2400.
The DVD players' Digital Audio Output is also connected to a Digital Audio input on the Yammy.
The Yamaha RX-V2400 pre-outs feed the inputs of an Outlaw Audio 755 amp.
The Amp drives the speakers.

The setup works fine when I use the DVD's Digital Audio output. But when I press the Multi-Channel Input of the Yamaha and play a DVD-A, the sound starts playing and quickly fades away to silence (within seconds).


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That sounds very strange and most likely an issue with your DVD player. Unfortunately about the only way to check it yourself is to swap out with a DVD-A capable player and test it. Have you checked with Panasonic to see if they have had issues and if there may be a firmware update?


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

I did check Panasonic's web-site from your suggestion. There is no mention of troubles or firmware updates.

Unfortunately I think it's true I'd have to swap. But I can probably troubleshoot further by going direct from DVD to Amp. I think it is an electical problem, in that the impedance of the Yammy inputs are too low for the multi-channel outputs of the DVD, or the outputs are faulty. If I bypass the Yammy and it still fails, then the DVD's at fault. If it works, then the Yammy inputs are the problem. Either case would mean purchasing new equipment since these are out of warranty.

I was just hoping someone else may have had success with a similar setup, or had a similar experience with perhaps a simple solution.


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

Last night I bypassed the receiver and went straight from the DVD multi-channel outputs to the AMP inputs and had the same results. So the problem definitely is with the DVD player multi-channel outputs. I sent an email to Panasonic support to see if they can help. No response yet, not even an auto-response. So I'm not too hopeful.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

I have DAV-FX500 5.1ch DVD Dream system. Recently, I have same fade away problem with my all 5(1) speakers. I really dont know whats going on!! Its like I switch on the system (soft boot), sound is audible for 3-4 seconds, and it then, it starts to fade away, and then within 10-12 seconds, I dont have any sound at all. Looks like its the same "impedance" problem. I am able to hear with my headphones pluged into the audio-out jack into the home-theatre system. 

My system is out of warranty, and I dunno what to do about it!! 

If anybody else out there has experienced anything like this, please let me know the solution if you have any. My email address is sumantps_AT_yahoo_DOT__com

Thanks a bunch in advance


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

I had this happen, I think I was playing it on my PC with an earlier version of Power DVD. I assumed it had something copy protection.

This wouldn't happen to be a copy would it?

cheers
PS Hi everyone, it's been a while..........thought I'd drop in:wave:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2008)

MACCA350,

Thanks for the reply. I do not think its anything to do with the Cloned DVD. I am not able to hear the sound from any of the audio sources like FM / TV etc...

I am able to hear the sound from all the sources (incl. when playing my copied DVDs) if I plug in the headphones.

Strangly, sometimes, I am able to get all the speakers going after i continupusly recycle the power 8-10 times.....Once I get it up, I keep the system running for days together, coz if I shut it off, I dunno if it would come up next time I switch it on!!!

But I am finding it hard to keep it up all the times, as my 2 yr old has access to it (I have a open TV stand :-( ) and, BOY! he likes to play with all the available buttons on that stand! 

I shall keep this thread posted if anything new comes up.


----------



## MACCA350 (Apr 25, 2006)

sumantps said:


> MACCA350,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I do not think its anything to do with the Cloned DVD. I am not able to hear the sound from any of the audio sources like FM / TV etc...
> 
> ...


No probs, guess it's time to have the receiver looked at................or an excuse to upgrade:hide:



> But I am finding it hard to keep it up all the times, as my 2 yr old has access to it (I have a open TV stand :-( ) and, BOY! he likes to play with all the available buttons on that stand!


I know how you feel, we have three pairs of sticky fingers:mooooh: I found an investment in an equipment rack with smoked doors quickly payed for itself in other ways:T

Good luck

cheers


----------



## srckkmack (Feb 10, 2007)

sumantps,
It sounds like a power supply issue in the amplifier section. I looked up your system. Is the amplifier in the subwoofer? That's likely the culprit, but not sure what you can do about it. Maybe open up the amp section to look for something obvious. Many times it's a loose or bad connection.
-Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve,

Thanks for your useful insights. Couple of things to note about my system.

1) I do have a passive subwoofer (away from the system itself). I say passive, based on my limited knowledge about the audio world, as my subwoofer box does not have a power connector and I presume, it sucks the juice from the reveiver/dvdplayer itself.

2) My system has already gone through an in-warrenty servicing because of a blown capacitor, since my son shorted one of the surround speaker wires while the system was hot. After servicing (which took around 4 months, and do I hate SONY service!!), it was working fine, until couple of weeks ago, when I started having this fade-away problem. Unfortunatey, there is no much info on google too, and some arbit site was pointing to something to do with impedance.

3) As MACCA350 was point out, I think its time for me to upgrade. But my gizmo upgrade list is still growing and executing it all depends on how fast my son grows to the point, where he knows these are "papa's things" and I should not touch them!

This whole episode saddens me!

Honestly, in olden days (just 10 yrs gao) gizmos used to be so much more sturdier....these days, im really really reluctant to invest in anything!

For instance, I am typing this post with my 2001 laptop (vaio) running xp pro in 196 mb memory. Granted its slow, but it still works! Just fine.

Anways, thanks for your help


----------

